# Sizing equipment



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

I've been in business for 46 years and have always tried to do things the correct way. In a mix group meeting of dealers I mentioned sizing equipment by the sensible heat gain and not the total load only. Of the 10 companies there, I was the only one sizing this way. We are located on the gulf coast, with high humidity. I have always been taught to size this way. Am I wrong?
Can you teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Suppose to size to meet both requirements.

Its in Manual S how to do so..


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

linebacker said:


> I've been in business for 46 years and have always tried to do things the correct way. In a mix group meeting of dealers I mentioned sizing equipment by the sensible heat gain and not the total load only. Of the 10 companies there, I was the only one sizing this way. We are located on the gulf coast, with high humidity. I have always been taught to size this way. Am I wrong?
> Can you teach an old dog new tricks?


In Arizona you would be correct, but not where you are.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

JimJ said:


> In Arizona you would be correct, but not where you are.


 You may mean just the opposite, but I appreciate your reply. I moved to this site trying to deal with folks in the business and I get very little response.
Thank You!


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

No, I meant what I said. We are taught to ONLY concern ourselves with total sensible, you have latent concerns we do not. The way you have been doing it would be correct in Arizona, but not in your location.


----------



## JimJ (Jun 9, 2010)

linebacker said:


> I moved to this site trying to deal with folks in the business and I get very little response.
> Thank You!


I'm new here so lets see if we can change this.


----------

